# Verktorgrafik - Basiswissen, nicht Anwendung!



## Dagmar Ehnes (24. April 2005)

Hallo,
nachdem mich die Lektüre verschiedener Forumsbeiträge zum Thema Vektorgrafik und das Stöbern in den Tutorials der Lösung meines Problems nicht wesentlich näher gebracht hat, hier eine ganz grundlegende Fragestellung.

Ich arbeite mit Photoshop 6 als Bildprogramm und hab Freehand 10. Der grundsätzliche Unterschied in der Funktion ist mir klar (Definieren von Ankerpunkten...). Aaaaber:
Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was mit einem Vektorprogramm alles geht/nicht geht. Und warum. Hab mal mit dem Freehand-Lehrgang angefangen (Bildchen nachbauen nach idiotensicherer Anleitung funktioniert ja gut), aber mir fehlt einfach Grundlagenwissen über die Unterschiede zwischen Pixel- und Vektorgrafik.
Wenn ich mir die Fragen hier in diesem Forumsbereich (z.B. "Geht diese Grafik zu vektorisieren?") durchlese, dann bleibt immer ein Fragezeichen: Woher weiß ich was günstig ist und was nicht für Vektorgrafiken? Was sind da die Kriterien? Oft lese ich: "Für diesen Zweck brauchst du doch gar keine Vektorgrafik!" Wann konkret "komme ich um eine Vektorgrafik nicht rum", wann tut's auch PSD mit Ebenen usw. Hauptanwendungsbereich für mich wäre sauberes Skalieren von Firmenlogos von ganz groß bis miniklein, ohne Fransenränder, ohne verschwommene Farben, ohne stundenlange Nachbearbeitung in PS.
Hat jemand einen Lesetipp, wo ich mich schlau machen kann über das ganz Substantielle zum Thema Vektorgrafiken?
Wenn ja, schon mal ein herzliches Danke!
Dagmar


----------



## steffenjohne (24. April 2005)

Hallo,

mit heutigen Grafikprogrammen kann man Grafiken gestalten, die täuschend echt wie Fotos aussehen. Der wohl wichtigste Unterschied zwischen einem Bild- und einem Grafikprogramm besteht in der verlustfreien Skalierung. Erstellst du z.B. in Freehand ein Logo in Größe A4 kannst du es problemlos in jede andere Größe bringen.Grund dafür ist, daß Vektorprogramme mit Flächen arbeiten, das heißt, es wird für jede Fläche eine Anfangskoordinate und eine Endkoordinate über Linien definiert sowie die Größe festgelegt. Ein Kreis in einem Grafikprogramm setzt sich also aus vielen einzelnen geraden Linien zusammen, skalierst du den Kreis, änderst du nur die Koordinaten der einzelnen Linien, aus dem sich der Kreis zusammensetzt. Bildbearbeitungsprogramme arbeiten im Gegensatz dazu mit Bildpunkten, wobei für jeden dargestellten Punkt festgelegt ist, wo genau er sich befindet, wobei die Punktgröße aber durch die vorgegeben Auflösung definiert wird. Der Bildpunkt ist immer ein Quadrat. Stellst du in Photoshop also einen Kreis dar, wird der aus vielen kleinen Quadraten gebildet. Vergrößerst du diesen Kreis  werden einfach Punkte hinzugefügt, es entsteht der Treppeneffekt.

Steffen


----------



## Ellie (24. April 2005)

Hallo Dagmar,

so wie ich deine Frage verstehe, möchtest Du wissen, wann es angebracht ist eine Vektorgrafik zu erstellen und wann eine Pixelgrafik. Und wie eine Entscheidung getroffen wird.

Grob vereinfacht würde ich sagen, daß es darauf ankommt, was Du mit der Datei am Ende machen möchtest.

Mit Vektorgrafiken erstellt man alles rund um die Illustration, das kann eine Darstellung einer Bohrmaschine sein oder ein Firmenlogo, momentan ist es hipp Fotos zu illustrieren, was mit ein wenig Aufwand auch klasse funktioniert.

Sobald komplexe Motive gebraucht werden, meist sind das realistische Darstellungen von Objekten oder Personen oder auch komplexe Logos (sehr beliebt bei Musikern und jungen Leuten, die wollen Metalliceffekte, Schatten, Lichtblitzer, Blendflecke etc.), kommt das Pixelbild ins Spiel.

Diese realistischen Effekte sind nur sehr zeitaufwendig mit Vektorprogrammen zu realisieren.

Wie kann ich jetzt erklären, wie man erkennt, was womit gemacht ist und wann welche Methode besser ist?

Seufz, mit der Zeit habe ich einen Blick dafür, das liegt aber auch daran, daß es seit über 10 Jahren mein Job ist. Ich „zerlege“ das Objekt in Flächen, Verläufe und schaue, wie ein Referenzbild aufgemacht ist. Ähnlich wie ein Bildhauer. Lässt sich ein Objekt in einfache Flächen und Formen übertragen, wird vektorisiert, alles was „zu funzelig“ ist um in einzelne Flächen und Objekte zerlegt zu werden muß vereinfacht werden (z.B. für Textildruck oder Folienbeschriftung).

Vielleicht schaust Du dir verschiedene Druckmethoden (Offset-, Digital-, Sieb-, Tampondruck und Plottdruck) an, dann kommt auch schnell das technische Verständnis für die beiden Methoden, eben was wann geht. Nimm dir ein paar unterschiedliche Referenzbilder (Logo, Foto) und probiere aus wie sie sich mit welcher Methode verhalten.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein klein wenig weiter – das Thema ist ein „kommt ganz darauf an“.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## Dagmar Ehnes (25. April 2005)

Hallo Steffen,
danke für deine Antwort. Ja, dieser grundlegende Unterschied ist mir klar - in der Theorie. Nur geht das dann für mich nicht mit diesen Beiträgen hier zusammen, wo immer wieder angesprochen wird, dass diese oder jene Grafik eben nichts für Vektor ist. Das geht dann eher so in Richtung von Ellis Antwort. Und die zeigt mir, dass sich hier keine "einfache" Lösung (i.e. ich lese was Grundlegendes und dann weiß ich's) abzeichnet, sondern dass ich Zeit brauchen werde, Erfahrung, Rumprobieren.
Es gibt viel zu tun... 
Dagmar

Ja, Elli, 
deine Antwort hat mir geholfen - wenn auch nicht so, wie ich mir das erhofft hätte (=Einfachlösung für ein Thema, das eben die von die genannte Zeit und Erfahrung braucht).
Danke!
Dagmar


----------

